# NullPointerException when starting RoomEQ



## chconnor (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi there:

excited to try out RoomEq, but when trying to start it up I got an NPE.

Using Windows XP Home, this happened under both Java 1.5.0_10 and 1.6.0_10 (I assume RommEq picks up the new version of java, which I installed after installing and running RoomEq the first time).

Pops up during "adding menu items".

Any thoughts? Looks like a Swing thing? Perhaps I need to reinstall java?

Thanks!
-Casey

----------------------------

Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
sun.swing.WindowsPlacesBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.updateUseShellFolder(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installComponents(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o$34.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.I(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.UA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.main(Unknown Source)


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

To verify that Java is installed correctly, try this link. 

http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running a non-standard Windows theme? The Java look and feel can crash with null pointer exceptions when there are 3rd party themes installed, if that is the problem reverting to a standard Windows theme would fix it.


----------



## chconnor (Mar 1, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Are you running a non-standard Windows theme? The Java look and feel can crash with null pointer exceptions when there are 3rd party themes installed, if that is the problem reverting to a standard Windows theme would fix it.


Brilliant, that was it, thank you so much. Thanks to the other poster as well.

Perhaps an addition to the REW setup and/or FAQ is in order? I don't have any third-party stuff, just customized some window sizes/colors, etc. Seems like that would be pretty common.

Thanks again!
-Casey


----------



## chconnor (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah, but add this to the mix.

What I did was:

- follow the link suggested by the first poster, which "updated" my plugins to the current java version, although I believe everything was installed correctly before, but who knows
- "save"d my theme
- switched to the default windows XP theme
- ran REW (success)
- switched back to my theme
- ran REW again, and guess what: success (where before there was only failure  )

So it was either that the "update" did it, that the switching of the themes reset some value, or that the switching of the themes did not maintain every strange quirk of my theme when I "save"d it, and one of those quirks was lost in the switching back and forth.

I mention all this for the sake of posterity, in case someone searches for the solution I found.

Thanks,
-c


----------



## MaxBago (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! I have the same problem under vista ultimate x64 :crying:

"
Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
roomeqwizard.UA.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.UA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.main(Unknown Source)
"
using java 6.0 u12. i tried to change theme, compatibility mode, run as admin but no solving...
can anyone help me please? or maybe suggest another similar program to calibrate my 5.1?
please :dontknow:


----------

